

Business Books are for the Birds - taylorwc
http://taylorwc.wordpress.com/2010/11/09/business-books-are-for-the-birds/

======
davidw
I agree about Jim "Business Guru" Collins: his books seem a bit like "empty
calories" to me. I was left without much of a sense of any practical
takeaways.

My favorite business book, I think, is "Growing a Business" by Paul Hawken.
Pretty down to earth and he says a lot of things you'll see by people like 37
signals, except he said them back in the 80ies:
<http://www.amazon.com/dp/0671671642?tag=dedasys-20>

------
Hates_
I've read just as many books relevant to running a startup as those that
aren't. Books on the finer details of giant corporations probably aren't going
to help, but stories of developing small business' will.

And while I believe that the best teacher is experience, books on business
allow you to develop the insight necessary to see where you went wrong and how
to do things differently.

